# Can P's see in the dark?



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have a question. Can P's see in the dark? I know once the timer on my tanks go out, I hear more scuffle in the tanks (especially the Rhom tanks) then when the lights are on. Or is it just my fish??


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

yes, they can see better than we can

some people say their Ps become more active when lights are out, they can tell because they ca see the reflective scales on the fish flashing all around


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Can P's see in the dark?


 They don't need to, they have a lateral line on the flank that detects motion or stationary objects when they approach it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hastatus said:


> > Can P's see in the dark?
> 
> 
> They don't need to, they have a lateral line on the flank that detects motion or stationary objects when they approach it.


 Could you elaborate on this a little Frank? When you say "lateral line on the flank" what exactly do you mean? I know







flank means side so they can "sense" things in low light conditions?!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> > > Can P's see in the dark?
> ...


 I have heard this before myself. Not sure where but I have heard that threre eyesite is almost as good as humans. Supposiblly the "lateral line on the flank" allows them to see objects under least favorable conditions (dark murky waters). Don't know if this helps at all?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Supposiblly the "lateral line on the flank" allows them to see objects under least favorable conditions (dark murky waters).


Its not radar in the visual sense if that is what you are meaning. The lateral line (mid line) are horney grooves (bones) along the flank that runs from edge of gill anterior to posterior end of caudal peduncle bone. It is sensory organs that detect fluid motion either from other fish or in some cases objects a fish approaches. That is why catching them with hands or net is sometimes difficult because the lateral line detects this motion before the eyes do. Another good example is blind cave fish which have adapted this as "eyes" and strong oral factory senses to detect smell. I'm trying to keep it simple. Good test/example try catching the fish from behind with net slowly. See what happens.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

the lateral line is probably one of their most important organs, it senses pressure changes

it can tell the fish current direction, where other animals are and all sorts of other things


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah it consists of very small fine hairs that can sense all the conditions surrounding then. As well it is also believed that they have a good sense of smell


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> consists of very small fine hairs


 = neuromasts.


> As well it is also believed that they have a good sense of smell


 Actually, proper term is _known to have a good sense of smell_. That has already been established.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> the lateral line is probably one of their most important organs, it senses pressure changes
> 
> it can tell the fish current direction, where other animals are and all sorts of other things


 Actually, the lateral line is one of the most important survival tools for fish (especially smaller ones): if pressure changes reach their lateral line (for example caused by a fish-eating bird that dives under water), it causes the fish's muscles to flex unvoluntarily: this often safes the fish's life, because it makes him dodge the attack, even though it may not even have noticed the predator at all.....


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > the lateral line is probably one of their most important organs, it senses pressure changes
> ...


 yeah I saw that on discovery channel with some sort of amazonian fish


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

AHHH.. Im begining to learn more everyday!!! Thanks fellas!!!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > consists of very small fine hairs
> 
> 
> = neuromasts.
> ...


 Sweet thanks frank, I knew waht the Fine "hairs" were but wanted to describe for people so they could understand, And I was 100% sure that they concluded this although they had plaenty of evidence supporting, thanks for the update :smile:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Sir Nathan XXI said:
> ...


 That's where I have the info from as well: it was a program called "Built for the kill", and was about king fisher birds trying to catch neons and rummy nosed tetra's...


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

thats the same one I saw


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

the lateral line is used for many things. like telling if a nother p is stressed. imo a piranha would be lost with out thier lateral line. it would be like us humans running around with no head.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

marco said:


> the lateral line is used for many things. like telling if a nother p is stressed. imo a piranha would be lost with out thier lateral line. it would be like us humans running around with no head.


 LOL. Very insightful Marco. I am closing this. Very informative topic will eventually make it into Saved Topics (when I get around to populating it)


----------

